# Guess the stove brand?



## saskwoodburner (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey guys, the better half showed me a wood stove for sale on one of her buy n sell facebook pages.

She sent me the photo and disappeared. Any ideas? They were asking $350 if I recall.


----------



## rwhite (Nov 28, 2015)

The stove is an Acorn Voyageur. Some sites indicate that it may have been made by Selkirk but IDK. Doubt that it it EPA rated. Not sure of value, it is a pretty stove though.


----------



## coaly (Nov 28, 2015)

Tested by Warnock Hersey;




Made by Selkirk;


----------



## saskwoodburner (Nov 28, 2015)

I thought it was a decent looking stove. Much too large for our place, but I thought the price tag was reasonable for the apparent condition. Buy and sell pages/craigs list/ kijiji ads are usually pretty amusing for prices on used beat up and rusted stoves.


----------



## coaly (Nov 28, 2015)

The best line people use is " A stove like this sells for $3000 new ! "


----------

